# Help me i.d. this motherboard!



## jfenn (Dec 23, 2007)

Somewhile back I came across a forum devoted to motherboard i.d.. Users typically would upload a photo and tell everything they could find out about a board. Well, I can't find that site now, but maybe some of you know about it. If so, please post.

Here's what I've been able to glean thus far:

Socket A (Socket 462)
PhoenixBios D686 BIOS
3 DDR slots
Southbridge is VIA VT8233A
The back plate from a PC Chips K7 Model M811 fits it. (The PC Chips board has a VIA KT266A/8235 chip set.)
One AGP slot, 5 PCI slots, One CNR slot
Onboard sound & gameport
2 USB ports
2 serial ports
One parallel port
The back side has the words TEAN TN2 94V-0.

Photo attached.

Many thanks.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

http://www.pcchips.com.tw/PCCWeb/Products/ProdMBModel.aspx?CategoryID=1&TypeID=4&MenuID=24&LanID=2


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

jfenn said:


> Somewhile back I came across a forum devoted to motherboard i.d.. Users typically would upload a photo and tell everything they could find out about a board. Well, I can't find that site now, but maybe some of you know about it. If so, please post.
> 
> Here's what I've been able to glean thus far:
> 
> ...


What is written on the white tag on top of the parallel port housing, and any other paper or plastic tags. Some times you get lucky and there is a traceable mfg. part number on one of those.

Also, I can see a long white strip near the Main Chipset heat sink. I can't tell from the photo, but is it removable? Then peal it up, there might be a model number hidden under it. You can glue it back later if you want.

If you can get this board to boot with a floppy attached? Then there are some small DOS tools that will help you ID the MB.

HTH

Bill


----------



## jfenn (Dec 23, 2007)

Unfortunately that long white strip is painted on.

The tag on the parallel port reads "AD73 PRO" and "P/N: AD73P1-0 R.AA0"

I don't have a cpu for this board, which is why I'm trying to i.d. it. You can't boot with a floppy without a cpu installed, can you?

Some of the faster Socket A cpu's aren't compatible with earlier Socket A boards, and I want to install the fastest cpu that this board will support.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

jfenn said:


> Unfortunately that long white strip is painted on.
> 
> The tag on the parallel port reads "AD73 PRO" and "P/N: AD73P1-0 R.AA0"
> 
> ...



There is a DFI motherboard called "AD73 Pro"!

Compatible CPU list is here:

http://us.dfi.com.tw/Support/mb_cpu_support_us.jsp?PRODUCT_ID=1263&SITE=US

Product page here:

http://us.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_pro....jsp?PRODUCT_ID=1263&CATEGORY_TYPE=MB&SITE=US

The enlarged photo of the motherboard there appears identical to yours. Good bet it's the same!?!

HTH

Bill


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Good work brow96, that board will support a TBred XP2400 with the last bios from 8-30-2002. That is a VIA KT266A chipset which in my experience is not a very speedy chipset, but I still have one in use as a server. Mike


----------



## jfenn (Dec 23, 2007)

You da man! Awesome detective work.

The DFI website says it has an Award BIOS, and the board says its Phoenix BIOS, so I'm guessing that Award acquired Phoenix sometime between the first and last revision of this board. Mine is a Revision A.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

jfenn said:


> You da man! Awesome detective work.
> 
> The DFI website says it has an Award BIOS, and the board says its Phoenix BIOS, so I'm guessing that Award acquired Phoenix sometime between the first and last revision of this board. Mine is a Revision A.


You got that almost right, it was the other way around. But they are both, still, separate companies. They just share technical information now. Where as before they each went their own way.

Did the CPU Chart give you any help?

Bill


----------



## wwazman (Jan 27, 2008)

had to register and post this to say a big "THANK YOU"

...

there were no markings other than the cryptic "tean tn2" on the backside of the motherboard, at least not in the usual places I'd found, but upon going to the DFI page listed, I found a very similar board, so I kept looking, and lo and behold, I found it! It's the (ok well mine is anyway) Infinity AD77 motherboard ( INF. AD77 in the popdown list) that I was looking for drivers for, and is my motherboard. I then found the model number plastered in small print on a sticker on top of the purple parallel port  .. go figure.. 

Hope no one else has such a difficult time finding it, but if they do, it looks like this is the place to come!

Thanks again!


----------



## wizzard218 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi this is Greg, acording to what I found your board is a DFI MDL. AD70 SC
also specks are for the AD 70 SR here is a link to a mother board manual.

http://www.fixya.com/support/p25114-dfi_ad70_sc_motherboard/manual-33749
If the link does not work type in a search for the mdl i listed above.


----------

